# Properties der JSP nach input-result leer (Struts 2)



## Marsman (29. Dez 2008)

Hallo Ihr!

Ich habe eine Action, die einige Daten (simple types und Collections) für eine JSP bereitstellt. Auf dieser Page ist auch ein Formular, dass von einer weiteren Action (!) verarbeitet wird. Wenn der Benutzer ungültige Daten eingibt, greift die Struts-Validation und gibt das input-result zurück. In der Struts Config ist vereinbart, dass dann die JSP erneut angezeigt werden soll. Soweit, so gut. Allerdings sind dann alle Properties, die nicht Teil der Form sind, leer. 

Ich frage mich nun schon einige Zeit, ob ich hier einen Desgin-Fehler begangen habe. Mir ist noch keine wirklich tolle Lösung eingefallen. Zum Bespiel habe ich eigentlich nicht vor, alle Werte der Seite durch hidden-fields zum nächsten Request zu schicken. Zumal sich oberhalb des Formulars auch Listen etc. befinden können.

Unter Struts 1 haben wir eigentlich die Daten der Seite immer durch Beans, statt durch Actions bereitgestellt. Das scheint nun aber nicht mehr üblich zu sein. Wie kann ich das Problem lösen? Für einen Tipp oder Beispiel-Code wäre ich sehr dankbar.


Gruß, Titus


----------



## bronks (29. Dez 2008)

Marsman hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... Unter Struts 1 haben wir eigentlich die Daten der Seite immer durch Beans, statt durch Actions bereitgestellt ...


Durch Beans? Hast Du evtl. einen Link zu einer BeispielApp?


----------



## Marsman (29. Dez 2008)

bronks hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Durch Beans? Hast Du evtl. einen Link zu einer BeispielApp?



Ich meinte damit das jsp:usebean bzw. bean:define Tag. Beans hatte ich unter Stuts 1 zum Laden und Aufbereiten von Daten verwendet, Actions ausschließlich zum Ausführen der Anforderung (z.B. Speichern von Daten) und Global Forwards für den Workflow. Bei Struts 2 scheint das alles durch Actions übernommen zu werden. Aber das ist nicht grundsätzlich mein Problem:

Um das Problem mit dem input-result zu lösen, experimentiere ich nun mit dem Preparable Interface und der prepare() Methode. Bin aber nicht sicher, ob das der richtige Ersatz für das "usebean" ist.  ???:L 

Titus


----------

